

New emojis turn into aliens when sent to iPhones running earlier iOS - robgibbons
http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/08/new-iphone-emojis-turn-into-aliens-when-sent-to-iphones-running-earlier-versions-of-ios/

======
rspeer
Not all that surprising. That's what Apple's Unicode placeholder symbols look
like. The alien is a kind of cute choice for "unknown emoji".

Would we prefer they looked like [01F 574] in a rectangle?

